# Betrayer Prologue



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ADB's Blog said:


> SKANE WAS THE ONE to find the body. Skane, armoured in Destroyers’ black, his armour stained by the sin of the weapons he wielded. He stood knee-deep in the dead, next to the wrecked hull of a Land Raider battle tank.
> 
> “Kargos,” he voxed. His voice was tinny, laden with static. One of the of the enemy had caught him in the throat during the battle, and it had jarred his augmetic vocal chords. They needed tuning once he returned to the Conqueror.
> 
> ...


Sounds frakking fantastic already, and for those of you who see the name Kargos and think "I recognize that from somewhere," you are quite correct.

_“Though the gates that stand between the mortal world and the immortal Realm of Chaos are now closed to me, still I would rather die having glimpsed eternity than never to have stirred the cold furrow of mortal life.

I embrace death without regret as I embraced life without fear.”_
– Kargos Bloodspitter, Champion of Khorne

Yes. That angry Apothecary is that same guy.

And this was also found. The opening quote for Betrayer, from Kharn himself.










Epicness. Sheer epicness. That I remember ADB saying it to me when I asked him a question about the Wolves and the World Eaters a year or two ago makes it awesomer.


LotN


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

These two pieces provided me with far far more reading enjoyment and entertainment than the whole Primarchs collection put together.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope it do some justice to Angron and his sons - because in Butchers Nails and especially at Ravens Flight they are slow stupid berserkers (even dont want to mention w40k)! The strangest thing - thats the most rightful description of Angron comes in Aarons The Emperor will book. That charge with seconds counting and bladebreaking was awesome.


----------

